# JBL GTI 670 vs. Focal K2 Power



## Pohlevj

I have a 2016 Jeep Compass almost completely sound deadened, 1/0 gauge ran throughout along with other enhancements I won't mention to stay on topic. I am currently auditioning two sets of JBL gti 670, one set for the rear doors (midrange and tweeter next to each other in door) and the other set for the front (midrange in doors and tweeters in dash locations). I have a Rockford T1000-4AD pushing approx 300 watts per door. Along with this I have a JL 12 inch sub ported with an appropriate amp. I am finally getting it to the point where I think the speakers are loosening up and really starting to benefit from the decent amount of power that I'm feeding them. Needless to say I have spent a LOT of money with all of this and I really want to make sure I'm totally happy with the sound. And while the JBLs provide a very nice and LOUD balanced sound reproduction, the Focal K2 KRX3 component set keeps staring me in the face telling me "I sound better than the JBLs!" I'm wondering if anyone has any experience with these particular JBL speakers and/or Focal speakers. And if so what would sound the most full and clear while also being loud. 
Please note that I am very happy with the JBLs, I just know that they are a kind of old school style speaker set and Focal seems to be a little more up-to-date in terms of speaker design. 

Scenario 1: keep what I have...
Front: JBL GTI 670
Rear: JBL GTI 670
Amp: Rockford T1000-4AD (309 watts per channel according to spec sheet) 
Deck: Kenwood DDX-6902S
Sub: JL Audio 12W6V3 ported in HO box
Amp: JL Audio HD750/1

Scenario 2: replace the JBLs with Focal speakers...
Front: Focal K2 165 KRX3 (4-ohm)
Rear: Focal K2 165 KRX2 (2-ohm)
Amp: Rockford T800-4AD (probably around 180 watts per channel per spec sheet; regulated power supply will allow mixture of different speaker impedances) 
Deck: Same
Sub: Same
Amp: Same

I have gone all over the place with what to choose and have finally narrowed it down to these two scenarios, so please don't introduce any other brands into the mix because that will just mess me up even more lol. Whichever I choose I will most likely get a DSP of some kind to bring it all together and will eventually play around with running active, but not for a while. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## Arete

Keep the JBLs. When at the price point you are talking about the differences you will see in changing speakers won't be worth the trouble and the cost IMO.If you ask me the JBLs are better speakers anyway. If you are itching to spend more money get you a decent processor. (The Helix DSP Pro looks like a fine option) You may also want to do a little research about not using the rear speakers. This could give you some coin to buy the processor. I know many folks like running the rear speakers though. It's subjective. Thats my 2 cents.


----------



## Pohlevj

Cool. That actually makes me feel much better about my decision. Thank you for the help.


----------

